# Decatur, GA: ID 28019, 5yr, Cream/Black, F



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

Another girl with a few years under her belt, but so deserving of another chance!










http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14736294

This dog is a very sweet female German Shepherd. She is probably about 5-6 years old. She is friendly with people and with other dogs. She has a nice energy level and will make someone a super pet. She is one of 9 German Shepherds that we currently have at the shelter. If you are looking to adopt or rescue a German Shepherd please come to the shelter to meet some of these guys and gals. You can see many of our Shepherds in the video. Intake date: 9/15/2009 Lost and stray animals are held at Dekalb Animal Services for five business day stray waiting period in order to give their owners a chance to reclaim. After that time period, adoptable animals are held as long as space allows.

Dekalb Animal Services
845 Camp Road
Decatur, GA 30032
Phone: 404-294-3088
Fax: 404-294-2947
[email protected]
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA423.html


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

good God I can hardly stand it.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

There are currently 9 German Shepherds at DeKalb Animal Services. This is almost enough to outfit an entire police department with dogs! They are all in need of adoption or rescue. We have a video and group photos listed below, as well as Petfinder links and photos for each dog. Many but not all of the Shepherds are listed in the group photo and are in the video. Please let me know if your rescue group can take in any of these dogs. Please forward on to anyone you know who may like to help. Contact me ASAP if you are interested in adopting or rescuing any of these dogs. 

You Tube video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhT6eAjB2to 

Jamie Martinez 
Animal Adoption/Rescue Coordinator 
DeKalb Animal Services and Enforcement 
845 Camp Road 
Decatur, Georgia 30032 
main: (404) 294-2996 
direct: (404) 294-2165 
fax: (404) 294-2947 
[email protected] 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA423.html


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

Still there, she is sharing the run with the white girl w/ the bad hair cut. Both dogs are doing fabulously together. Please, please keep working on these kids!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for the calm girl. Hoping she can find a family to cherish her.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Good with other dogs makes it easier to place her.


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

This girl is still there and needs help.

Here is the update from my conversation with Jamie on the 10 shepherds in the original email.

First of all, I just spoke with Jamie at the shelter. Someone, in their infinite wisdom, changed this email when they cross posted to say that the local police department is the one that dumped these dogs. Also, someone started an email chain saying that these dogs were going to be euthanized last night.


Jamie is now under water with angry emails and phone calls from people. She is not getting her real messages about saving these guys due to all the angry emails. So, I know someone probably thought they were helping, but it is really hindering the efforts of Jamie to help these dogs.

Anyway – regarding these 10 (there are actually 10 listed)

Five are safe, five still need help.

ID 27474 B&T female – still there, estimated at 4 years of age
ID 27949 white female with choppy coat
ID 28318 Young sable male – adopted from shelter
ID 27748 White male (mix) – somewhat skittish
ID 28346 White male (Smoke) – Echo committed
ID 28158 Black female pup – adopted from shelter
ID 28019 B&T female – est. at 5 still there
ID 28187 Male with injured foot – pulled by Molly at Southern Cross, left shelter today
ID 28174 Young male – Jamie said he is SO sweet, no interest, she thinks only because he didn’t photograph well
ID 28069 White female – 2 yr. HW+ Echo committed


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

No angry email from me! Just an offer to help.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bumping the sweet girl again


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

I really wanted to foster her. They never replied to my offer.


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

The shelter does not have a foster program, so you would need a rescue to back you for fostering. I'm sure Jamie is still sorting through emails and phone messages as someone altered her original post and sent out that these dogs were all part of a K-9 unit that was dumped at the shelter.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

I will look into getting a rescue backing if she's still in need later. I only do two at a time at most and I have one coming already!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

This girl has been adopted locally - all 10 in the original email are safe.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Woohoo!!!!


----------

